# Recargar la bateria del móvil con el teclado



## electunica (Ago 21, 2011)

Fuente: Diversas buscando con Google.

Científicos del Royal Melbourne Institute of Techonology acaban de anunciar que, gracias a un proyecto que están desarrollando, en el futuro, los móviles se cargarán solos.


22 June 2011
Nano-research opens way to everlasting battery
Imagine a future where recharging your tablet could be as easy as typing a tweet. ...

The study was published in Volume 21, Issue 12 of Advanced Functional Materials.


traducción del inglés al español
Nano-la investigación abre el camino a la batería eterna
Imaginemos un futuro en la recarga de la tableta puede ser tan fácil como escribir un tweet.
El estudio fue publicado en el Volumen 21, Número 12 de Advanced Functional Materials.










Leer el articulo completo: 

http://www.rmit.edu.au/search?q=Battery (inglés)

Texto en español de otro sitio:

*Según dichos investigadores, podremos cargar la batería de nuestros móviles, con el simple gesto de apretar sus teclas. Esto será posible gracias a la piezoelectricidad, que consiste en obtener energía por medio de la tensión mecánica que generarían las teclas del aparato.*

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2011)

Bonita estupidez, a la colección de estupideces como cargar con ondas de radio y energía biotrópica.
Por cierto, mi teléfono no tiene mas que el botón de encender y el de subir y bajar volumen, ¿Que hago?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 21, 2011)

Puede ser, no lo descartemos del todo...pero bueno, desde un punto analítico científico es poco probable...

pero supongo que si la energía no se crea ni se destruye...entonces pensemos que la energía que ejercemos con el dedo sobre la tecla...puede transformarse en algo de energía útil eléctrica pero siempre será menos que la utilizada...algo se pierde en calor y rozamiento...

puede ser

dejemoslo en probable


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2011)

Claro, y para que cargue algo le damos martillazos, porque con una mera pulsación va a ser que cargará menos de lo que consume el circuito de carga.


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 21, 2011)

¿Que tal la bateria descargada y el pobre cristiano dandole a todas las *O** teclas, para poder hacer una llamada de emergencia?.


----------



## maezca (Ago 21, 2011)

el problema es que ahora la mayoria de los telefonos y los que van a salir son tactiles, y esto no va servir


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 21, 2011)

Bueeeeno...pero podemos aplicarles unas plaquitas solares 

así solucionamos todo el asunto de un sólo tiro...

yo sé que tengo ideas muy buenas pero no tengo los recursos...asi que otra empresa muy grande multinacional va a tomar mis ideas y se va a hacer cada vez más millonaria 

jajaja

saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 21, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Bonita estupidez, a la colección de estupideces como cargar con ondas de radio y energía biotrópica.
> Por cierto, mi teléfono no tiene mas que el botón de encender y el de subir y bajar volumen, *¿Que hago?*


Subí y bajá el volumen permanentemente, quizá tal vez de este modo puedas cargar "algo" tu batería, aunque sospecho que el control de volumen duraría como 1 mes de uso.


----------



## Dano (Ago 21, 2011)

Funcionar funciona, los transductores piezoeléctricos son una realidad, pero de ahí a colocarlos en un celular para cargar energía mmmm...

O hacen los celures de acero o seguimos con la vieja técnica de usar el cargador...


----------



## 3l3ctr0n1c0 (Ago 23, 2011)

esta es una muy buena idea no necesitariamos cargador en casos de emergencia seria muy util!! pero sera cara esta tecnologia??


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2011)

Cara no se pero inútil.... si tienes que pulsar un millón de veces para hablar 10" o algo así.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 24, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Cara no se pero inútil.... si tienes que pulsar un millón de veces para hablar 10" o algo así.



Hola a todos, pues cuando aparecen ideas que suenan algo utopicas, por naturaleza siempre tendemos a descartar.... pero, pensemos que los moviles futuros, quizas funcionen con una cantidad de energia despreciable a la que hoy la tecnologia ofrece.
Pensemos por un momento, a una comparacion de "consumo" (Desde la era VALVULAR---a la tecnologia CMOS).
Si eso sucede, cualquier medio de producir energia sera viable, magnetico, piezo, etc.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2011)

Podría ser, pero cada vez duran menos las baterías, de momento no están mucho por la labor.
También recuerdo el que se cargaba por ondas de radio


----------



## lubeck (Ago 24, 2011)

Mmm.. yo mi proxima actualizacion de Telefono movil va a ser cuando lo saquen con urinario.... eso si que seria practico


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2011)

Pues mira, con el ácido úrico igual se puede hacer una batería y al ir usándolo se recarga...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2011)

Estoy pensando en una turbina de Tesla , comer porotos y . . .  eólica.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 24, 2011)

La energia porotica(llamese tambien frijolitica) esta prohibida...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2011)

¡ ¡ ¡ Pero estamos en crisis energética ! ! !


----------



## fernandob (Ago 24, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Bonita estupidez, a la colección de estupideces como cargar con ondas de radio y energía biotrópica.
> Por cierto, mi teléfono no tiene mas que el botón de encender y el de subir y bajar volumen, ¿Que hago?


 
que mala leche , che, para eso el celu tendra atras, escondida y retractil una buena palanca giratoria para activar un alternador tipo de bicicleta, pero de celular o sea miniatura.
para estos casos .
o en su interior un iman asi solo tenes que andar por la calle sacudiendolo y el iman se desplaza en una bobina y genera electricidad .
o los touch se conectan a el zapato el cual tiene un piezoelectrico en la suela .........cheee........

por favor che , mas imaginacion .....



electunica dijo:


> , los móviles se cargarán solos.
> 
> 
> abre el camino a la batería eterna
> .


 
igual no te niego que esta mal redactado:

1 -- bateria eterna , cosa muy buena e interesante, que no envejezca, ya es un logro aunque se tenga que cargar, que hay mcuhas formas, pero que no pierda capacidad con los años ya es un tema...............pero no se refiere a eso el asunto .

2 -- que se cargue sola, es sola.
aca hay que apretarle los botones.
imaginate que estas en un lugar lejos y solo esperas que te llamen .... y no llaman.... y la bateria se va agotando ..... que haces ?? 
te pones a tocar la quinta de beethoven con el teclado ????
si no sos fan de chatear .... que haces ?? cada tanto te pones a apretar teclas como un enajenado en el colectivo por que t equedas sin bateria ??? 
si vos decis que lograste que tu ex se mantenga sola es SOLA, o sea que no jode mas, nada.
chau.



lubeck dijo:


> La energia porotica(llamese tambien frijolitica) esta prohibida...


 
eeesa es otra , calzones elasticos que aprovechan esa energia 
si ya se usan los desechos animales.
un fuelle y dale que va.
yo quiero uno .
asi cuando estoy en una reunion y me tiro un pedo si alguien me dice "asqueroso" 
le respondo :
disculpe señora, usted esta  equivocada ,  estoy cargando mi celu con la ultima tecnologia.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 24, 2011)

Juazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, los gases invernadero en accion, jajajaj


----------



## lubeck (Ago 24, 2011)

> le respondo :
> disculpe señora, usted esta equivocada



pues eso si... me convencen... ademas de que ya no hay escusa para volver a los tels retros... un par de recargas bien poroticas son suficientes...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2011)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaa , para ese hace falta hidráulica . . .  turbina diarreica


----------



## fernandob (Ago 24, 2011)

jaaa........shh..........
hablemos bajito 
que se va a acercar algun mod. por el ruido (o el olor ) y va a apretar el boton ( o tirar de la cadena) y saben a donde vamos a ir a parar ???? 

.............


----------



## DANDY (Ago 25, 2011)

lo mismo decian que los celulares funcionarian solo con la temperatura de nuestro cuerpo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> jaaa........shh..........
> hablemos bajito
> que se va a acercar algun mod. por el ruido (o el olor ) y va a apretar el boton ( o tirar de la cadena) y saben a donde vamos a ir a parar ????
> 
> .............


 
Igual , el post completo carece de . . .  de . . .  de . . .interés electrónico 



DANDY dijo:


> lo mismo decian que los celulares funcionarian solo con la temperatura de nuestro cuerpo


 
Eso , solo las novias


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 25, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Bonita estupidez, a la colección de estupideces como cargar con ondas de radio y energía biotrópica.
> Por cierto, mi teléfono no tiene mas que el botón de encender y el de subir y bajar volumen, ¿Que hago?



jajajaj ajajaja jaja ! que malo ! hasta tu comentario venia bn la noticia .. jaja pero cuando lo lei me di cuenta que el mio tambn tiene los mismo botones q el tuyo


----------

